# Chicago area snow plowers..



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

lets see where every one is from and how many are in the area..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im in Cook! but thats really not my area where I plow


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

In the city near north side


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im in McHenry Co. Have been my whole life.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

NW indiana down in Cedar Lake. Haven't put the plow on this season yet!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Dyer IN for me Lake Co Indiana


----------

